# Old River Park?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anybody here know anything about the oxbow ponds by Old River Park in Dayton? Do the ponds have fish in them? Can anyone fish them or are they private? If they are private, can permission be had?


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Those ponds are loaded with alligator sized carp and dinner plate sized bluegills......it used to be owned by NCR and they closed the ponds off and would not let anyone near them.....the open area to the East of the ponds (where the pool used to be) I used for a couple of soccer fields and would chase down the occasional loose ball over by the water....I tried to get permission then to fish it, but was denied......I’m not sure who owns it now.....either UD or the Dayton Historical Society.....I was driving down Patterson rd. Last Summer and saw a bald eagle hunting back there..

Mike


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

It's full of bass as well. When I was in high school there was an area on the south side you could get under a fence and fish. It was all woods then. It has since been cleared and you would be spotted. 4" black power worm would catch 1-3 pound bass on most casts. Oh to be young again!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

MIKE*A said:


> Those ponds are loaded with alligator sized carp and dinner plate sized bluegills......it used to be owned by NCR and they closed the ponds off and would not let anyone near them.....the open area to the East of the ponds (where the pool used to be) I used for a couple of soccer fields and would chase down the occasional loose ball over by the water....I tried to get permission then to fish it, but was denied......I’m not sure who owns it now.....either UD or the Dayton Historical Society.....I was driving down Patterson rd. Last Summer and saw a bald eagle hunting back there..
> 
> Mike


Alligator sized carp!  that's my kinda pond.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

I worked the park four yrs in the 70's. They had a bass anglers club, that fished it every Monday, when the park was close. 

I think Oakwood owns the fields now. UD owns the park.

I used to work the canoe livery. We used too go out and fish for bass. Would see pairs of 5 pounders swimming together. Carp were huge. People would buy bags of popcorn and feed them.

They are not ponds, but one continuous lagoon. Part of it may have been the Erie Canal, or some kind of retention area for a business?


----------

